# Aluminum patio door removal



## KenTheHandyMan (Sep 1, 2005)

Typically you have to cut the flange and just leave it attached. Use a grinder with a blade for cutting the aluminum and lay a piece of thin material on your deck so that you don't scar it up. I'd remove most of the other flange (sides and top) and then tackle the bottom. If removing the siding is a pain, you can cut the top and sides out as well. 

A sawzall with a short metal blade is often effective as well.


----------



## K2eoj (Aug 14, 2005)

I've never seen any kind of flange on the bottom door sill and I've installed sliders back in 76 and a couple of hundred since then. (That's 1976 not 1876). There might be a screw or two down through the sill and maybe some caulk under it. HS.


----------

